# farmpro 2430, help



## rickc2002 (Nov 25, 2017)

my farmpro will not maintain position on the three point. needs hydraulic work, bleeding system?


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

I'm thinking seals, but could be low oil level? How long have you had the tractor? Have you investigated a parts source? Some say they are a challenge to get parts for, but there should be a Jinma dealer network somewhere handy. 
Do you have a manual for it? That is a big step to keeping a tractor going! There may be a lever or a knob somewhere on the tranny or under the seat that regulates the operation of the 3 pt lift.


----------



## rickc2002 (Nov 25, 2017)

thanks, I do have an operators manual but isn't much help. Tractor is an 04 model (I believe) needs lots of work; brakes, transmission, wiring. Didn't check it out very well when bought.


----------

